
The court’s decision to let AT&T and Time Warner merge is bad - coloneltcb
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/15/17468612/att-time-warner-acquisition-court-decision
======
Fej
History repeats itself. Ma Bell had to be broken up once; the Baby Bells have
since largely reorganized into AT&T and Verizon, and now they're pulling in
companies from other fields, too.

We already learned this lesson once. I guess we're going to have to learn it
again.

~~~
extralego
History never repeats itself, but it rhymes.

They got together, got broken up, then reorganized, but instead of getting
broken up again, they got bigger.

------
craftyguy
Why isn't the DOJ and Senor Trump appealing? Oh right, congressional elections
later this year, that would risk losing out on corporate campaign
contributions.

~~~
jandrese
Has Trump made any mention of displeasure over the deal? It doesn't seem like
something he would be opposed to.

~~~
kgwgk
[http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/22/media/donald-trump-att-
time-...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/22/media/donald-trump-att-time-
warner/index.html)

[http://money.cnn.com/2017/11/21/media/trump-comments-att-
tim...](http://money.cnn.com/2017/11/21/media/trump-comments-att-time-
warner/index.html)

